# Just got insulted



## kurtak (Jan 23, 2022)

So - I have a 21 gram gold button of some placer gold I got from weekend panning this summer (did not refine it just melted it into a button)

with gold & silver on a bit of an up tick lately I decided to call around to some "we buy gold & silver" shops within driving distance of where I live to see if any of them have an XRF to check my button with (I suspect it has a high silver content - like plus/minus 20%)

the first shop I called said they did not have an XRF but while on the phone thought I would ask what they are paying for gold & silver so my first question was -------------

What are you paying for sterling ?

Reply - we are paying $7 per ozt sterling

at first I thought "maybe" he meant $17 so I asked

Did you say $7 per ozt. ?

Reply - yes $7 per ozt. is what we pay for sterling

My reply - thank you very much - that's all I needed to know & I hung up (didn't bother to asking what they pay for gold)

Not sure what year (or world for that matter) they are living in - but it sure as heck isn't 2022 

Anyway the second shop said yes they have an XRF - would be happy to shoot my button & that they pay 90% spot on silver & 92% spot on gold

I also told them my refining history & my years of membership on GRF & about some of my LARGER silver crystals from my silver cell to which they said we definitely would like to meet you & may be interested in buying your silver crystals for a price above spot  

Kurt


----------



## Abdoulapapatte (Jan 23, 2022)

kurtak said:


> Donc - j'ai un bouton d'or de 21 grammes d'or placérien que j'ai obtenu du week-end de panoramique cet été (je ne l'ai pas affiné, je l'ai juste fondu en un bouton)
> 
> avec de l'or et de l'argent en hausse ces derniers temps, j'ai décidé d'appeler des magasins "nous achetons de l'or et de l'argent" à distance de route de l'endroit où j'habite pour voir si l'un d'eux a un XRF pour vérifier mon bouton (je soupçonne qu'il a une forte teneur en argent - comme plus/moins 20 %)
> 
> ...


tu parle de cristaux donc j'en déduit que tu fais de l'électrolyse, perso y'a moyens de vendre au spot, voir entre 5 et 10% de moins grand max si 99.999 /100


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 23, 2022)

Abdoulapapatte said:


> tu parle de cristaux donc j'en déduit que tu fais de l'électrolyse, perso y'a moyens de vendre au spot, voir entre 5 et 10% de moins grand max si 99.999 /100


As said before.
You will most likely get quicker and more answers to you post in English.
This is regarded as an international forum with English as the leading language.
It's up to you mate.


----------



## Abdoulapapatte (Jan 24, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> As said before.
> You will most likely get quicker and more answers to you post in English.
> This is regarded as an international forum with English as the leading language.
> It's up to you mate.


thank you , best regard


----------



## kurtak (Jan 24, 2022)

Abdoulapapatte said:


> you talk about crystals so* i deduce that you do electrolysis*, personally there are ways to sell at the spot, see between 5 and 10% less great max if 99,999 /100


per the bold print - yes I run a silver cell - when I run my cell I will always get a few crystals that grow into larger crystals

When I say larger crystals I mean crystals that weigh between 2 - 6 even 7 or 8 grams (although crystals 6 grams & over are rare)

here are some pics of some larger crystals from my cell - I get 5 to 10 times spot price for these larger crystals

So at current spot price I get $4 - $8 per gram

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Jan 24, 2022)

Here is picture of some of my larger crystals displayed with some of my sterling jewelry as well as a couple kilo bars of silver from my silver cell

I get a "bit" over spot for the kilo bars

Kurt


----------



## Abdoulapapatte (Jan 24, 2022)

kurtak said:


> Here is picture of some of my larger crystals displayed with some of my sterling jewelry as well as a couple kilo bars of silver from my silver cell
> 
> I get a "bit" over spot for the kilo bars
> 
> Kurt


Hi Kurt, I do the same thing as you with the MOBIUS process, for the size difference, I suppose that the point of formation of the biggest crystals, are in reality the place of your solution where you have the lowest current as well as the intensity. It happens if you put several baths in series, or if you have a difference of conduction, of voltage or of intensity in the same bath
If you want big crystals, there is no secret to reducing the current.

"The longer it takes, the better it is. 
Here are mine at the moment


----------



## kurtak (Jan 24, 2022)

Just for show - a large crystal growing in the corner of my cell note how very solid & cubic the crystal structure of "some" my crystals end up forming


----------



## kurtak (Jan 24, 2022)

Some more just for show - note that though most of the crystals - when they grow - grow in a nice large crystal structure - but - they are also quite fragile & fall apart with handling/washing/drying

I will only get a few of the very hard solid ones with the hard cubic structure that don't fall apart with handling & in fact so solid you can throw them against the wall without breaking

The really solid ones tend to grow at the cathode corners (like the last pic)

Kurt


----------



## goldshark (Jan 24, 2022)

Instead of kurtak, you should use Walterwh.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 24, 2022)

goldshark said:


> Instead of kurtak, you should use Walterwh.


There must be something lost in my decoding.
I don't get the reference or significance of that statement.


----------



## GREENER (Jan 25, 2022)

Hi Yggdrasil,

Goldshark`s remark; Instead of kurtak, you should use Walterwh.

This must refer to growing crystals and the TV series: Breaking Bad, main player name is Walter White.

That`s my interpretation, although I`d say the remark from goldshark is not really called for,
I also don`t want to critizise him on it.

Chris.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 25, 2022)

Aah. 
I'm not big on series, they never end.
So lack of reference from my side.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 25, 2022)

Insulted? They just presented you with a business opportunity. Open up shop and offer a fair price. 

Just imagine how difficult it must be to be THEIR BUYER! Someone that offers such a competitive price on the buy is surely a peach of a seller.


----------



## Lou (Jan 25, 2022)

no, those are usually the greediest jerks you can imagine wanting every last red cent and the gristle off the bone.


----------



## VK3NHL (Jan 25, 2022)

goldshark said:


> Instead of kurtak, you should use Walterwh.


Or, Heisenberg


----------



## Abdoulapapatte (Jan 25, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Il doit y avoir quelque chose de perdu dans mon décodage.
> Je ne comprends pas la référence ou la signification de cette déclaration.




breaking bad walter white


----------



## Abdoulapapatte (Jan 25, 2022)

kurtak said:


> Some more just for show - note that though most of the crystals - when they grow - grow in a nice large crystal structure - but - they are also quite fragile & fall apart with handling/washing/drying
> 
> I will only get a few of the very hard solid ones with the hard cubic structure that don't fall apart with handling & in fact so solid you can throw them against the wall without breaking
> 
> ...


hello bro:
I think it comes from the voltage you use, with my personal experience, the higher the voltage and the faster the electrolysis goes, and the more the solution heats up 
. so if you want to make your crystals bigger I advise you to reduce your current, in reality, the less conductive points must be where the biggest ones are formed.
if someone can confirm


----------



## goldshark (Jan 27, 2022)

GREENER said:


> Hi Yggdrasil,
> 
> Goldshark`s remark; Instead of kurtak, you should use Walterwh.
> 
> ...


Interpretation is correct. I do not mean to insult anybody on this forum. It is actually a compliment, and reference to any body with an excellence in chemistry who produces such fine specimens of anything. In America, W.W. is considered somewhat of a badass, good intentioned screw up with cancer, trying to survive. He is an underground American urban hero of sorts. Sorry you missed the series, but does have an end. Again apologies to anyone who didn't get the guist of the compliment. Was trying to give a bit of humor. Please no time outs from moderators, I feel I still have some validity to this forum.Thanks.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 27, 2022)

Well since I don't watch series I lacked the reference.
That is why I asked.


----------



## kurtak (Apr 14, 2022)

kurtak said:


> Anyway the second shop said yes they have an XRF - would be happy to shoot my button & that they pay 90% spot on silver & 92% spot on gold
> 
> I also told them my refining history & my years of membership on GRF & about some of my LARGER silver crystals from my silver cell to which they said we definitely would like to meet you & may be interested in buying your silver crystals for a price above spot



So here is an up date on my OP --- Decided to make the 2 1/2 hour drive to this shop to check it out & have some stuff shot with their XRF as well as intent to sell "a bit" of my stash



kurtak said:


> have a 21 gram gold button of some placer gold I got from weekend panning this summer





kurtak said:


> to check my button with (XRF) (I suspect it has a high silver content - like plus/minus 20%)



So anyway - back when I melted that placer gold I also had a few grams of some very small gold contact points I had recovered from some telecom gear (close nipped the points from the bus bars) used nitric to dissolve the bus bar base metal to recover the gold contact points

After the base metal was dissolved it turned out that the points were actually at two layer metal - gold over a white metal & at the time I "assumed" the white metal was "maybe" nickel --- anyway I melted those in with the placer gold

Truns out the points must have been gold over Pd as the XRF came back saying 3% Pd - 17% silver & the remainder gold - no other metals 

So this of course came back home with me for future refining --- due to the Pd in it - it will likely go in with some dental gold I have 

Anyway I also had a 39 gram gold bar of gold I had recovered from a VERY dirty solution by cementing with copper --- so had them XRF that to see how much copper came down in the cementing process --- XRF said 997 gold - 003 copper  --- to clarify - they hit the bar top, bottom & sides - no change in read out

So I sold this - they paid me 92% for 999 

I also took one my 15 ozt silver bars to sell (silver from silver cell) - they paid me spot "plus" 50 cents per ozt & will take any more I am willing to sell

As well - they asked If I would be interested in refining their gold filled  --- told them I don't really do this for a living anymore - just a hobby - so will have to think about it --- might have to put a fume hood out in my shop & set up a real lab again  - I have the blower (8 inch) but need to get the ducting (building the cabinet is easy enough)

They also said every once in awhile they get someone that comes in with larger amounts of CBs - which they don't buy - but would call me if I am interested 

So all in all - GOOD trip 

Kurt


----------

